#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Nephilim

## Innocent

Nephilim are beings who appear in the Hebrew Bible, specifically in the Book of Genesis.

The Hebrew word nephilim may mean those causing others to fall.They were called this because men's hearts would fail at the sight of them. Jean Leclerc and Peter of Aquila among others suggest that it is derived from the warlike nature of the Nephilim. 

Genesis Chapter 6, verses 1 through 4 describe the origin of the Nephilim:	
"Now it came about, when men began to multiply on the face of the land, and daughters were born to them, that the sons of God saw that the daughters of men were beautiful; and they took wives for themselves, whomever they chose. Then the Lord said, "My Spirit shall not strive with man forever, for he is indeed flesh; nevertheless his days shall be one hundred and twenty years." The Nephilim were on the earth in those days, and also afterward, when the sons of God came in to the daughters of men, and they bore children to them. Those were the mighty men who were of old, men of renown. 

There are two views regarding the identity of the Nephilim; they were the offspring of fallen angels and human women or they were the hybrid offspring of descendants of Seth with those of Cain. 

The footnotes of the Jerusalem Bible suggest that the Biblical author intended the Nephilim to be an anecdote of a superhuman race.
Some Christian commentators have argued against this view, citing Jesus' statement that angels do not marry. Others believe that Jesus was only referring to angels in heaven. 

The story of the Nephilim is chronicled more fully in the Book of Enoch . Enoch, connects the origin of the Nephilim with the fallen angels, and in particular with the Grigori (watchers). Samyaza, an angel of high rank, is described as leading a rebel sect of angels in a descent to earth to have sexual intercourse with human females:

The fallen angels who begat the Nephilim were cast into Tartarus/Gehenna, a place of total darkness. However, Jubilees also states that God granted ten percent of the disembodied spirits of the Nephilim to remain after the flood, as demons, to try to lead the human race astray through idolatry, the occult until the final Judgment.

The Nephilim were an antediluvian race (pre-flood) race which are referred to in the Bible as giants. They were reportedly the children born from the "daughters of men'', and the "Sons of God''. It is most important to note that they are mentioned almost simultaneous to God's statement that He would destroy the earth by flood, and it seems from this association that their affect upon mankind was one of the primary justifications that brought the destruction. 

Nobody knows what the Sons of God were, but the most obvious interpretation is that the Nephilim were a hybrid race between two distinct but sexually compatible beings. Many believe the 'Sons of God were fallen angels who corrupted mankind. The Sons of God are clearly distinguished from the daughters of men. This suggests they were either not born on earth or simply righteous men as opposed to earthly. 

The Sons of God saw the daughters of men that they were fair; and they took them wives of all which they chose." 
- Genesis 6:2

"Some commentators believe that the expression 'sons of God' refers to the 'godly line' of Seth, and 'daughters of men' to women from the line of Cain."
- Commentary on the Living Bible 

"The Book of Giants was another literary work concerned with Enoch, widely read (after translation into the appropriate languages) in the Roman empire....The 'giants' were believed to be the offspring of fallen angels (the Nephilim; also called Watchers) and human women."
- Robert Eisman and Michael Wise, The Dead Sea Scrolls Uncovered 

In The Book of Giants (i.e., 4Q531, 6Q8 Frag. 2 and 4Q530 Col. 2), "the name of one of the giants is Gilgamesh, the Babylonian hero and subject of a great epic written in the third millennium B.C.E."
- Michael Wise, Martin Abegg, Jr., and Edward Cook, The Dead Sea 
Scrolls: A New Translation (1996) p. 247 

"There were giants in the earth in those days; and also after that, when the sons of God came in unto the daughters of men, and they; bare children unto them, the same became mighty men which were of old, men of renown."
- Genesis 6:4 (King Jame's version)

"Megalithic monuments, found by the Hebrews on their arrival in Canaan, will have encouraged legends about giants; as in Greece, where the monstrous man-eating Cyclopes were said by story-tellers ignorant of ramps, levers and other Mycenaean engineering devices, to have lifted single- handed the huge blocks of stone that form the walls of Tiryns, Mycenae and other ancient cities."

- Robert Graves and Raphael Patai, Hebrew Myths: The Book of Genesis 
Ã¢â¬ÅThey (the leaders) and all ... of them took for themselves wives from all that they chose and [they began to cohabit with them and to defile themselves with them; and to teach them sorcery and spells and the cutting of roots; and to acquaint them with herbs. And they become pregnant by them and bo[re (great) giants three thousand cubits high ...Ã¢â¬Â
- Book of Enoch from Translation by J. C. Greenfield

"Later Jewish tradition has it that their seduction was at least partly their own fault since they had taught the girls the art of cosmetics, and so had begun the awful progress of mankind to degeneracy and sexual abandon. More important, 'they taught them charms and enchantments, the cutting of roots, and make them acquainted with plants..." (Enoch 7:1ff)."
- John M. Allegro, The Sacred Mushroom and the Cross 

"The Hebrew word for giants (nephilum) literally means the fallen-down-ones because these tall celestial beings fell from the sky. Their half-breed progeny and their descendants are often mentioned in the early books of the Old Testament until the last of them were finally killed off. They were known as the Rephaim [Hebrew for 'phantoms'], Emim, Anakim, Horim, Avim, and Zamzummim. Some scholars speculate that this tradition of giants born from the union of gods and humans formed the basis for the demigod of Greek mythology."
- Raymond E. Fowler, The Watchers 

Those giants...are termed n'philim (lit. 'those who have fallen' or 'perished'). A similar tradition mentions such a race of primordial giants in the Rephaim."
- John Gray, Near Eastern Mythology 

"The Nefilim ('Fallen Ones') bore many other tribal names, such as Emim ('Terrors'), Repha'im ('Weakeners'), Gibborim ('Giant Heroes'), Zamzummim ('Achievers'), Anakim ('Long-necked' or 'Wearers of Necklaces'), Awwim ('Devastators' or 'Serpents'). One of the Nefilim named Arba is said to have built the city of Hebron, called 'Kiriath-Arba' after him, and become the father of Anak whose three sons, Sheshai, Ahiman and Talmai, were later expelled by Joshua's comrade Caleb. Since, however, arba means 'four' in Hebrew, Kiriath-Arba may have originally have meant 'City of Four,' a reference to its four quarters mythically connected with the Anakite clans: Anak himself and his 'sons' Sheshai, Ahiman and Talmai."
- Robert Graves and Raphael Patai, Hebrew Myths: The Book of Genesis 

"And there we saw the Nephilim, the sons of Anak, which come of the Nephilim: and we were in our own sight as grasshoppers, and so we were in their sight."
- Numbers 13:33 

"Now only King Og of Bashan was left of the remnant of the Rephaim. In fact his bed, an iron bed, can still be seen in Rabbah of the Ammonites. By the common cubit [63.5 cm/25 in] it is nine cubits [5.7 m/18.75 ft] long and four cubits wide."
- Deuteronomy 2:11, 3:11

Our skills and behavior are finely attuned to our size. We could not be twice as tall as we are, for the kinetic energy of a fall would then be 16 to 32 times as great, and our sheer weight (increased eightfold) would be more than our legs could support. Human giants of eight to nine feet have either died young or been crippled early by failure of joints and bones. At half our size, we could not wield a club with sufficient force to hunt large animals (for kinetic energy would decrease 16 to 32-fold); we could not impart sufficient momentum to spears and arrows; we could not cut or split wood with primitive tools or mine minerals with picks and chisels. Since these all were essential activities in our historical development, we must conclude that the path of our evolution could only have been followed by a creature very close to our size. I do not argue that we inhabit the best of all possible worlds, only that our size has limited our activities and, to a great extent, shaped our evolution."
- Stephen Jay Gould, "Sizing Up Human Intelligence," Physical Anthropology 96/97, pp.150-51 

"The tradition in Genesis 6.4 may reflect the Canaanite myth of the birth of minor gods from the union of El and human women. The conception of the Rephaim as supermen may reflect the Canaanite tradition of defunct kings as rp'um, or Dispensers of fertility. The identity in tradition of 'the fallen ones' of Genesis 6:4 and the Rephaim is supported by the nature of the latter in Proverbs 2:18; Job 26:5 and Phoenician funerary inscriptions."
- John Gray, Near Eastern Mythology 

"For her house leads down to death and her paths to the spirits of the dead."
- Proverbs 2:18 

"The dead are in deep anguish, those beneath the waters and all that live in them."
- Job 26:5

So you see the Nephilim were seen in many different ways. No one seems to know the exact truth of who are what they were. What do you think?

----------


## serpent

They were Neanderthals!!!!
moving on.....

I wonder just how big they were, like just tall? possibly more crossbred than normal? Or like cyclops big? 
I'm getting the visual image of brad pitt fighting that huge guy in Troy. Is it possible that these were just big ass people? A 7 foot-tall man would be considered pretty much a monster back then. I'm not sure what the average height during biblical times was but i think it's around 5-foot.

EDIT: If they start referring to them around the time of the flood, perhaps something else is meant by giant other than size. The flood was meant to wipe out the wicked, perhaps giant is meant in a way that pertains to their nature.

----------


## VIRAL

neanderthals were short and stout. There were in ancient times, however, a race of red haired giants who were found in isolated populations on every continent except australia. they were 7+ feet tall. if you beleive in aliens, they could have been a transganically designed race. especially since they were found in little communities all over the world. many skeletons have been found and they did go extinct eventually. aside from that, remember, a story is just a story, although stories like the bible are often inspired by history.

----------


## Innocent

"stories like the bible are often inspired by history."

Very true. I agree with that.

----------


## Innocent

Maybe. Or it could be religion following religion. One religion started it and so another followed it. Like a person follows the next best trend.

----------


## VIRAL

here is a site that you may find interestiing. in it are articles about red haired giant skeletons. use your own discretion, they are a bit "out there", but they did not make up their information. R.o.t.N. - Satanic Hybrids of Fallen Angels and women are coming back in UFOs, like in the Days of Noah

----------


## kimbal

> Nephilim are beings who appear in the Hebrew Bible, specifically in the Book of Genesis.
> 
> The Hebrew word nephilim may mean those causing others to fall.They were called this because men's hearts would fail at the sight of them. Jean Leclerc and Peter of Aquila among others suggest that it is derived from the warlike nature of the Nephilim.


Well this is one of my pet subjects. I agree with all that is in the original post, but I might add the following information. I have spoken to some of the Nephilim in spirit channellings and can pass on the following information.

The Nephilim, the word means "feller's' as they 'cause others to fall'.

They were the hybrid cross between Watchers and Humans - Adam version one. As Humans are hybrid already, the gods who orchestrated the crossbreeding program believed the genetics would be compatable enough in improving mankind. Rather is was a failure as the creator elder gods were not as knowledgable with genetics as much as they first thought. 

The watcher/angels involving there leader Semjaze and some 200 others, as there were not many humans on the earth at that time, were blamed by the Elder gods for the failed experiment; something that was not their fault as they were only carrying out their orders from the heavens; and ever since, they have been cast into the darkness of the prison Tararus awaiting to be sentenced to the lake of fire. ( See Bible book of Jude verse 6 ) Meanwhile they are called Demons by the gods and their followers. In fact I feel sorry for them as they have been tricked and betrayed by the forces of the light, being the Elder gods, or Elohim. 

The word ADAM is actually an acronym of the first letters of the four stars that he was created from at the four quadrants which is mentioned in the book of Enoch.

Adamous was initially of a giant stature about 18 to 25 feet in height with four fingers and toes. I know this because where I live on the sunshine coast Queensland, Australia; there are GIANT FOOT PRINTS IN MY LOCAL AREA which I have photograhed and measured. The stride between these foot prints is any where from 6 to 8 feet. 3 times that gives the height of the person. Dinosaurs were on the earth at that time as in the same lava flows their foot prints coexist with human prints. These giant humans - Adamous - hunted them for food. This is what I call - Adamous version one - spoken of in Genesis 1:26-31 created by the Elohim ( Enki and Gula - A Doctor for the Elder gods) at the end of the sixth day. Adamous version one had the wife Lilith. 

In time it was noted this version of Adamous was not successful and so it was decided by the Elder gods to try and interbreed Man with a more divine being to see if the consciousness of Adamous version one could be raised. 

Watchers ( angels ) were assigned the task of coming to earth and transforming into human form and breeding with the human females. Such a genetic experiment failed as many grotesque life forms evolved from the cross breeding. Giants were one of them. Mean while a smaller version of ADAM with his female partner EVE was being created and placed in the isolated and protected garden of Eden at the beginning of the seventh creative day. This was Adamous version 2 or US - homosapiens. Read Geneisis chapter 2. There was no missing link between the two ADAMS and that is why scientists have never found such.

Before the deluge the two versions of ADAM did coexist for while side by side but neither were compatable with each other for obvious reasons. Noah and his lineage were from Adamous version two. Adamous version one was large enough to copulate with horses and other animals, giving rise to stories of cryptic creatures like centaurs etc. 

As for the Nephilim they were the children of Adamous version one and their Watcher fathers the Angels. They grew to immense stature as high as fifty feet in some cases. They had the strengthy to rip a full grown tree of similar size out of the gorund with bare hands. 

I found in Queensland, Australia, foot prints which were so big I had to look twice to see what they were. One print measures from heal to big toe 8 feet in length and it had six toes. Between the stride it measured about 16 feet. They were also cannibalistic.

Thse Nephilm did not all die out at the flood for giants such as Goliath of Gath whom David slew with a sling shot were reported in the Bible and Og of bashan and so forth. Gog and Magog also were two giants, mentioned in the bible book of Genesis. After the deluge of noah those Nephilim that did survive by literally swimming to higher ground, were reported in the land of Canaan. In time they died out and legends of giants arose from such cases.

The spirits of these nephilim are now confined to tartarus and in some cases are influenceing youth of today to commit serious crimes. One example is the crime of the two boys in England some 10 years ago who killed Jamie Bulger. I have been told by the Nephilim that was a crime instigated by them. 

Also the Nephilim claim to have built Cheops pyramid with their Watcher fathers as the designers. Finely cut blocks of granite up to 70 tonnes in weight found in Cheops, can easily be lifted by hand if your 40-50 foot tall; just as we do today with smaller building materials. Other Cyclopedian monuments in the Mediteranian area, such as the Lion's Gate ( located in Crete ?) also would have been built by giants before the flood. The large stones blocks being arranged and interlinked to withstand earthquakes and floods. 

Skeletons have been found of these giants in Iraq and other places nearby, some being hidden in vaults by the Smithsonian institute for over 100 years, hidden from public view, because they screw up current thinking about anthropology and evolution.

----------


## One and Only...

My guess is that they are a legendary adaptation of old enemy tribes. I don't think they are any more than a footnote to the tale of Genesis.

----------


## Innocent

So sorry for the waaay late reply on this. Sometimes I just forget. Bad memory and all lol.

Anyways thank you Kimbal for sharing that!

Myrobalan: Why is that?

----------


## PRAXIS

> Nephilim are beings who appear in the Hebrew Bible, specifically in the Book of Genesis.
> 
> The Hebrew word nephilim may mean those causing others to fall.They were called this because men's hearts would fail at the sight of them. Jean Leclerc and Peter of Aquila among others suggest that it is derived from the warlike nature of the Nephilim. 
> 
> Genesis Chapter 6, verses 1 through 4 describe the origin of the Nephilim:	
> "Now it came about, when men began to multiply on the face of the land, and daughters were born to them, that the sons of God saw that the daughters of men were beautiful; and they took wives for themselves, whomever they chose. Then the Lord said, "My Spirit shall not strive with man forever, for he is indeed flesh; nevertheless his days shall be one hundred and twenty years." The Nephilim were on the earth in those days, and also afterward, when the sons of God came in to the daughters of men, and they bore children to them. Those were the mighty men who were of old, men of renown. 
> 
> There are two views regarding the identity of the Nephilim; they were the offspring of fallen angels and human women or they were the hybrid offspring of descendants of Seth with those of Cain. 
> 
> ...



Accurate on most counts.  :Smile:  Remiel is both a Fallen Angel as well as one of the 7 Angels of the Presence. I have had personal experience with this particular being. And from my recollection he is well over 18 feet in height. 


Respectful Regards,
Praxis

----------


## kleet

> Myrobalan: Why is that?


He had bad experiences with Enochian. Sounds like he went out of his depth in what is a very powerful system, from what he's posted on other forums.

----------


## Innocent

Thank you Praxis! And thank you for sharing that. It was helpful.

And also a thank you for the info kleet.

----------


## Harlock

everyone play nice please, the nephilim are known to be enochian angels or the "hidden ones" its a rather interesting chapter of the bible. heres a good online bible site, where you can take a look in all editions of the bible. BibleGateway.com: A searchable online Bible in over 100 versions and 50 languages.

enochian angels have been known just like many demons to try to distort and harm their invokers, while i would not recogmend working with them it is your choice, but i hope you excercise every precaution remember these things are thousands of years old! they know humanity better than our history or psychology books and professors combined do. take percaution. thats all i will say

----------


## Harlock

theres like over 50 pages of information but heres a little quote


The (C)Nephilim were on the earth in those days, and also afterward, when the sons of God came in to the daughters of men, and they bore children to them. Those were the mighty men who were of old, men of renown.

For in the resurrection they neither (W)marry nor are given in marriage, but are like angels in heaven. 

BibleGateway.com: Search for a Bible passage in over 35 languages and 50 versions.

there are alot of chapters detailing about the nephilim, in ANY version Like i said if you wish to invoke them excercise caution i require nothing else

also the book of enoch was found among the dead sea scrolls, it has more information on the nephillim and their fall. ive managed to read the passages a few times but i sadly cant find them anymore (comp crashed like 10 months ago)

----------


## Harlock

frater as much as i respect you, understand that the nephillim are the sons of enochian angels, i might have wrote it down wrong but especially in the book of enoch its there ive read it countless times, so lets just say we agree to disagree i am not one to be baited or get into a heated arguement as well.

----------

